# 2000 Altima, Front Bearing Replacement



## MattGSO (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the wheel bearings or perhaps the whole assembly needs replacing. Front drivers side. 

Has anyone done this? Is it a big job? Auto Shop quoted about $350.

I need to read up in my manual but I was hoping someone might have done it and can report back if it's worth tackling.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you have a hydraulic press, then do it. If not, let the shop tackle it...


----------



## MattGSO (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks. I figured that might be the case.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You can save lots of $$$ if you disassemble the steering spindle from the suspension and then take it to a shop that can remove and install a new bearing for you too.


----------

